# Spokane WA?



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone familiar with Spokane and it's surrounding area? My husband recently took a job that requires two weeks a month in Spokane and two weeks back here on the east coast. I was thinking about planning a trip with my two daughters 13 and 16 sometime in August. Any recommendations of where or if I should go? I know I would love visiting out there it looks beautiful, I'm just not sure about my two girls, you know teenagers. I can't get a direct flight from here to Spokane so maybe I'd fly into Seattle and drive over to Spokane, which is about a four hour drive. Any thoughts?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Anyone familiar with Spokane and it's surrounding area? My husband recently took a job that requires two weeks a month in Spokane and two weeks back here on the east coast. I was thinking about planning a trip with my two daughters 13 and 16 sometime in August. Any recommendations of where or if I should go? I know I would love visiting out there it looks beautiful, I'm just not sure about my two girls, you know teenagers. I can't get a direct flight from here to Spokane so maybe I'd fly into Seattle and drive over to Spokane, which is about a four hour drive. Any thoughts?


They are on the western side of the state rather than the eastern edge (which I don't know) but I wouldn't miss the chance to visit Mt. Rainier (breath-taking) and Mt St. Helens. (extremely interesting in another way) I also love, love, LOVE the rain forests of the Olympic Peninsula. If your teenage girls are into the Twilight movies, they would probably enjoy a visit to Forks, while you are there. All the movies were filmed on the peninsula.

I haven't had the opportunity to visit there (yet) but I have also been told that the Cascade range is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Aside from the things Karen has mentioned, there are also the touristy things in Seattle - the waterfront, Pike Place Market, Aquarium, ferry rides, Seattle Center, Space Needle. A drive from Seattle to Spokane would take you over the Cascades, and they are beautiful. Hahaha, Karen, you must have hit our area in a brief period of no rain?? :biggrin1: August is usually pretty dry though. About Spokane, mostly we just drive through on our way to Montana - haven't spent much time there, so it would be fun to hear of interesting things we should see there sometime. Coeur d'Alene Lake in Idaho is absolutely breathtaking and not that far away. There is Silverwood Theme Park in northern Idaho. Oh, and we LOVE MacKenzie River Pizza  in Coeur d'Alene, and I think it has moved westward into Spokane now too.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

If you are going to spend some time in Seattle, August is usually the best month weather-wise. You can see the sites in Seattle - Pike Place Market, Space Needle, ride a ferry. On the drive to Spokane you can stop at Snoqualmie Falls which is very pretty. The drive is 4-5 hours depending on summer construction.

There is not a whole lot to see in Spokane, but just over the border in Idaho is Silverwood, a great amusement park that the kids all love.

Diane


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I forgot to mention Whidbey Island, if you are able to spend much time in Seattle area. Fort Casey State Park was really interesting, there was an artillery post there, and remnants of that that you can walk through.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

In addtition to all the ideas already mentioned, the Seattle waterfront now has a Ferris Wheel that looks incredible. The view from the cars will be amazing! Also in Spokane you should visit the Gonzaga University campus. Enjoy.


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

My parents live in Coeur d'Alene (30 minutes from Spokane) and I live just outside of Seattle. You will find plenty to do in both places! CDA lake is gorgeous! If your kids like to hike, Tubbs Hill in downtown CDA is great. Not very challenging and great views!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Aside from the things Karen has mentioned, there are also the touristy things in Seattle - the waterfront, Pike Place Market, Aquarium, ferry rides, Seattle Center, Space Needle. A drive from Seattle to Spokane would take you over the Cascades, and they are beautiful. Hahaha, Karen, you must have hit our area in a brief period of no rain?? :biggrin1: August is usually pretty dry though. About Spokane, mostly we just drive through on our way to Montana - haven't spent much time there, so it would be fun to hear of interesting things we should see there sometime. Coeur d'Alene Lake in Idaho is absolutely breathtaking and not that far away. There is Silverwood Theme Park in northern Idaho. Oh, and we LOVE MacKenzie River Pizza  in Coeur d'Alene, and I think it has moved westward into Spokane now too.


Well... There was some sun and some rain on this last trip. But in general, I seem to be a good weather omen for Seattle. Whenever I go ther to speak, the weather seems to be mostly good for the duration.:biggrin1: That said, I didn't actually SEE Mt. St. Helens, just the lava/ash fields. The mountain itself was hidden under a blanket of fog. (which they said is true over 200 days per year.. And it's a good thing that it's better to photograph waterfalls on cloudy days, because I got some of that on Rainier too.

And ooohh! One of my FAVORITE Seattle attractions is the troll under the bridge!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> Anyone familiar with Spokane and it's surrounding area? My husband recently took a job that requires two weeks a month in Spokane and two weeks back here on the east coast. I was thinking about planning a trip with my two daughters 13 and 16 sometime in August. Any recommendations of where or if I should go? I know I would love visiting out there it looks beautiful, I'm just not sure about my two girls, you know teenagers. I can't get a direct flight from here to Spokane so maybe I'd fly into Seattle and drive over to Spokane, which is about a four hour drive. Any thoughts?


 Their is a nice lake near about an hr away called Lake Coeur d'Alene is a natural lake in the Idaho Panhandle, located in the vicinity of the city of the same name. It spans 25 miles (40 km) long. Ive never been to the lake but my sister says its nice.


----------

